# Big Brother 11



## General (29 Apr. 2011)

Es ist wieder so weit
Big Brother geht in die 11. Runde

Ab Montag, 02. Mai 2011 um 21.15 Uhr nur bei RTL2


Big Brother 11 - 100 Tage - 100.000 Euro!



Nur noch wenige Tage und "Big Brother" ist mit der Staffel 11 wieder on Air! 15 Kandidaten werden am Montag, 2. Mai um 21:15 Uhr (Live-Show bei RTL2) in das neue "Big Brother"-Haus einziehen. Aber nur ein Bewohner wird nach 100 Tagen mit 100.000 Euro Siegprämie in die "Big Brother"-Historie eingehen.
Sonja Zietlow moderiert die Startshow. Danach kehrt Aleksandra Bechtel aus der Babypause zurück und präsentiert wie gewohnt die Live-Shows der elften Staffel des Erfolgsformats. Bereits um 19:00 Uhr zeigt RTL2 die schönsten und aufregendsten Szenen der zehnten Staffel.


----------

